# Aνεκδοτάκι



## Raiden (Aug 7, 2015)

Ένας κλιμάκιο της υπηρεσίας δίωξης ναρκωτικών, καταφθάνει στα Ζωνιανά και ο αξιωματικός λέει στον ιδιοκτήτη ενός χωραφιού:

– Πρέπει να κάνω έρευνα στο κτήμα σου για παράνομα δενδρύλλια χασίς.

Ο χωρικός συμφωνεί αλλά του λέει, δείχνοντας του ένα περιφραγμένο χωράφι εκεί δίπλα:...

– Εντάξει, αλλά μη πάτε σ`εκείνο το χωράφι.

Ο αξιωματικός φανερά εκνευρισμένος, με μια κίνηση βγάζει από τη τσέπη του το υπηρεσιακό «σήμα» του και με υπεροπτικό ύφος του λέει:

-Βλέπεις αυτό το σήμα; Αυτό το σήμα σημαίνει ότι μπορώ να πάω όπου θέλω, σε οποιοδήποτε κτήμα γουστάρω, όποτε θέλω. Δε θέλω αντιρρήσεις και δεν θα σου δώσω περισσότερες εξηγήσεις. Έγινα κατανοητός; Έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα μ` αυτό;

Ο Ζωνιανός, με ένα ανεπαίσθητο μειδίαμα στο πρόσωπο του, κουνάει το κεφάλι του συναινετικά και φεύγει για να συνεχίσει τη δουλειά του!

Μετά από λίγο, ο Ζωνιανός ακούει δυνατές κραυγές και βλέπει τον αξιωματικό να τρέχει, ουρλιάζοντας από το φόβο για τη ζωή του, και ξοπίσω του έναν τεράστιο ταύρο να τον κυνηγάει!

Σε κάθε βήμα ο ταύρος κέρδιζε έδαφος και ήταν προφανές ότι θα τον έφτανε προτού φτάσει σε ασφαλές έδαφος.

Ο Ζωνιανός πετώντας τα εργαλεία του, τρέχει στο φράχτη και φωνάζει όσο πιο δυνατά μπορούσε:

-Το σήμα, δείξε του το σήμα!!!!!!


----------

